# Is this air-brush any good?



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey all...would you say yay or nay to this kit...keep in mind...I've never held an airbrush in my hand...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-3-Airbr...637197?hash=item20d773b24d:g:kKAAAOSwa-dWrdYT

Thanks in advance

Ben


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its probably not very good but at that price it may be worth a shot. At least for the compressor. The black brush looks like a knock off of the Badger 350.

I'm one to recommend a good NAME BRAND brush. Iwata, Badger, Paasche... you get what you pay for.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

djnick66 said:


> Its probably not very good but at that price it may be worth a shot. At least for the compressor. The black brush looks like a knock off of the Badger 350.
> 
> I'm one to recommend a good NAME BRAND brush. Iwata, Badger, Paasche... you get what you pay for.


Thanks for the info! Yeah I'm not going to shell out the bucks for a big name brand airbrush just to see if I like it...If this one doesn't seem very good, I think I'll just stick to my hand brushes and rattle cans. 

Thanks again!

Ben


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

You might be able to pick up a name brand air brush and or compressor on your local Kijjii.

Once you try a good airbrush, you won't want to go back to brush and rattle. The key here is "good" - djnick66 makes some good points.

Also, if you do decide to go with a "good" set up don't forget to go with "good" quality paints etc A Ferrari doesn't run on regular…

Keep in mind that everybody starts with never having had an airbrush in their hands.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The thing is (and I have used airbrushes for 40 years and sold them for 25+) is that you get what you pay for. The cheap brushes almost guarantee failure. So you spend $150, have a bad experience, and give up. You can get a good set up for roughly the same price that will give GOOD results. Why handicap yourself?

The issue with cheap knock off Chicom brushes is that they generally lack the precision and tolerances of the name brand brushes. They may look the same, but are poorly made. There is a reason why a Grex needle and tip costs $70. The cheap knock off brushes have needles that look like they were made by hand with a file in a cave somewhere. And, if you break or loose parts (it happens!) you cant fix these. 

Why not get something like this? It doesn't cost that much more and is a solid name brand set up http://www.chicagoairbrushsupply.com/pahsiacset.html

Or go to Hobby Lobby two days in a row and use the 40% off coupons to get a good brush and compressor. 

I've never seen anyone who bought a good brush set up and who learned how to use it THE RIGHT WAY that didn't enjoy it. Not using an airbrush today is like driving a car with stone tires. And, even if you really don't like it (I doubt it) a cheap Chinese brush has zero resale value. You might as well throw it away. If you buy something name brand, you can sell it off and get a decent chunk of money back.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

pem1 said:


> Also, if you do decide to go with a "good" set up don't forget to go with "good" quality paints etc A Ferrari doesn't run on regular…
> 
> Keep in mind that everybody starts with never having had an airbrush in their hands.



Again name brand hobby paints usually work well. I use Tamiya acrylics almost exclusively.

I think honestly, a good compressor is as important or more important than the brush itself. You can have a $300 Grex brush and its going to run like crap off a $9 can of air or $50 Harbor Freight compressor that makes enough noise to wake the dead. But, a cheaper name brand brush will perform like a champ with a solid, adjustable, constant pressure compressor.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

For what it's worth, many of those parts look similar to tools sold by Harbor Freight. The black airbrush in the upper left is a single-action model and I think it's a knockoff of the Paasche H series. I've found both the Paasche and the knockoff useful at work painting dinosaur skeletons, and the knockoff ran me only 10 bucks with coupon.

Really, you don't want a Harbor Freight airbrush. The single-action model is fine if you don't need to do any fine spraying, but that's about it. The double-action brush is pretty bad. However, the compressors I've gotten from Harbor Freight are all pretty decent and the price is attractive, especially if you use one of the easily found 20-percent-off coupons.

If you're a beginner, I'd suggest you consider the Testors Model Master or Aztek brushes. Both can be found for good prices, particularly if you're willing to consider one of the used models commonly available on eBay or perhaps through Craigslist. Testors airbrushes are quite good, but I think because they're not "cool" people tend to abandon them after not much use. However, they come with a variety of needles that can be easily switched out and don't cost a fortune to replace if they're damaged. They're also easier to clean than most double-action brushes.

Don't know if you're familiar with airbrush paints, but you can easily mix your own with any acrylics.

I don't think it would be too hard to put together a decent setup for less than the kit in the link. I didn't start using airbrushes until about three years ago, but now I have a toolbox full of them.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

djnick66 said:


> The thing is (and I have used airbrushes for 40 years and sold them for 25+) is that you get what you pay for. The cheap brushes almost guarantee failure. So you spend $150, have a bad experience, and give up. You can get a good set up for roughly the same price that will give GOOD results. Why handicap yourself?
> 
> The issue with cheap knock off Chicom brushes is that they generally lack the precision and tolerances of the name brand brushes. They may look the same, but are poorly made. There is a reason why a Grex needle and tip costs $70. The cheap knock off brushes have needles that look like they were made by hand with a file in a cave somewhere. And, if you break or loose parts (it happens!) you cant fix these.
> 
> ...


Some great suggestion...the $189 dollar set-up doesn't look bad at all, and is within my budget...the Hobby Lobby idea is pretty good, too!

Thanks again

Ben


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Looks like some other folks offered advice while I was writing mine, and it's good stuff. Gotta say, though, I've been happy with the Harbor Freight compressor I use at work. However, I can't swear a better/more expensive one wouldn't be an improvement.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Todd P. said:


> For what it's worth, many of those parts look similar to tools sold by Harbor Freight. The black airbrush in the upper left is a single-action model and I think it's a knockoff of the Paasche H series. I've found both the Paasche and the knockoff useful at work painting dinosaur skeletons, and the knockoff ran me only 10 bucks with coupon.
> 
> Really, you don't want a Harbor Freight airbrush. The single-action model is fine if you don't need to do any fine spraying, but that's about it. The double-action brush is pretty bad. However, the compressors I've gotten from Harbor Freight are all pretty decent and the price is attractive, especially if you use one of the easily found 20-percent-ff coupons.
> 
> ...


Thanks Todd! These are some pretty good options, too! I can't imagine that I will ever completely abandon hand brushes...but I'd like to at least try an airbrush for a while and see how I like it.

Thanks again

Ben


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> Why not get something like this? It doesn't cost that much more and is a solid name brand set up http://www.chicagoairbrushsupply.com/pahsiacset.html


LOVE the Paasche H series. Easy to use, easy to clean, more control than you'd expect from a single-action brush. Inexpensive, too.

I've been using my mother's old Paasche when I paint dino skeletons for a couple years or more; she bought it in 1984. Buy one today and you get the same thing, which is proof of the model's solid design.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Todd P. said:


> LOVE the Paasche H series. Easy to use, easy to clean, more control than you'd expect from a single-action brush. Inexpensive, too.
> 
> I've been using my mother's old Paasche when I paint dino skeletons for a couple years or more; she bought it in 1984. Buy one today and you get the same thing, which is proof of the model's solid design.


O.K. this is how little I know about airbrushes....what's the diference between single action and dual action? Also, are there other actions besides these two? I have absolutely no idea

Thanks

Ben


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi Ben,
Quite simply, with a single action you push the trigger and air and paint come out at the same time. With a dual action, you press down for air and pull back for paint. Much better control. In my opinion I would just go for a dual action. Then you have suction feed or gravity feed (which I've heard is better). 
I have to tell this story.. Many years ago I was in Walmart Automotive section where they have all their pneumatic tools and they had some airbrushes on sale for $10. They were very nice knock-offs of a Badger 150. I bought a bunch of them, kept a couple for myself and gave the rest away as Christmas presents.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

septimuspretori said:


> O.K. this is how little I know about airbrushes....what's the diference between single action and dual action? Also, are there other actions besides these two? I have absolutely no idea


If I were getting only one airbrush, it'd be double action. It's really probably what you want for modeling; more control of the spray at all times. Push down to increase pressure, pull back to increase the flow of paint.

The Paasche H series is a wonderful single-action brush, but you've got to turn the nozzle to adjust the paint flow. That works out great for bigger probjects, but it's a drawback for modeling.

Double-action brushes mix the paint internally and they're harder to clean, which is why I suggest you consider the Testors models. I have a Paasche double-action brush but haven't used it much yet.

Are you familiar with David Fisher's _Modelmania _videos? If you're seriously considering a move into airbrushing, I recommend the DVD compilation of Volumes 1-3. I learned a lot from those.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> The black brush looks like a knock off of the Badger 350.


I think you're right about that. I didn't know the Badger had that spray tip; it's pretty much the same as the Paasche H, with which I'm familiar.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Ben,
Another option is the Iwata Neo series. They're specifically designed for folks getting into airbrushing that aren't sure they want to invest a whole lot of money.

The Neo Gravity comes with a .35mm needle/nozzle and is very versatile. IT normally runs around $60. http://www.tagteamhobbies.com/hobbyshop/airbrushes.html

Since you're new to airbrushing, I highly recommend you take a class. Check with your local hobby store or see if there's any contests in your local area. Many times demonstration classes are offered (I know because I teach some of them!). You can also watch YouTube videos, but nothing replaces the 'hands on' approach.

Don't hesitate contacting me if you have any other questions. There's a lot of information out there and it can be confusing.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I used single action airbrushes for almost 30 years before switching to a double action. As to which is best, it will depend on what you are painting. Most brands offer the exact same brush or brush that uses interchangeable parts in both single action and double action. So, it's not like one paints better than the other. The difference is control. With single action you set the brush mechanically with a knob, wheel, etc. to spray a certain size line. The trigger controls air only. So, if you want to spray a 1/16" line, you crank it down to 1/16 and spray away. Then, if you want a big 1/2" line, you have to open the needle out to enlarge the spray pattern. This is good for most model applications; cars, camouflage with a fixed, repetitive pattern, etc. Double action brushes allow you to move the needle and control the air flow both at the same time with the trigger. This way you can start painting with a pin point dot and flare it out into a 3" rooster tail, all in one stroke. This is good for freehand work, shading and effects, painting things like exhaust stains on aircraft, etc. 

I actually have used a Harbor Freight Compressor. It was LOUD. Like a jackhammer. And even with rubber feet it vibrated so much it could fall off your table. It also lacked a pressure regulator (I recall it came with a gauge that showed it put out something like a fixed 40 psi pressure that was wayyyyyy too much for normal airbrushing). I did fit it with another Harbor Freight gauge and regulator, but it was still loud and just not worth further tinkering. I gave it away.

Now I use an Iwata Ninja silent desk top compressor and either a Grex Tritium or Iwata Revolution brush. Nice combos for me.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

OK fellas...thanks for all the advice...so now I'm looking at this dual action complete set-up...would this be more in line for what I need for modeling?

http://www.chicagoairbrushsupply.com/patastsetg.html

Thanks

Ben


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Go for it. I'm not familiar with the Talon (its a newer brush) but Paasche is a good, solid, well established brand. I also bought my Ninja/Revolution set from Chicago Airbrush Supply. THey are good to buy from.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

septimuspretori said:


> OK fellas...thanks for all the advice...so now I'm looking at this dual action complete set-up...would this be more in line for what I need for modeling?
> 
> http://www.chicagoairbrushsupply.com/patastsetg.html
> 
> ...


Try the coupon code LUV14 if you buy this soon. It's a Valentine's 14 percent off coupon from Chicago Airbrush, although I'm not certain if it's valid for the set that interests you.


----------



## Rainfollower (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Looking for an airbrush setup myself and just tried the LUV14 code. It does not apply to this airbrush:

"Coupon code luv14 only applies to certain store items. None of these items are in your shopping basket."


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Yep, I saw it didn't apply to some models, but I didn't notice the Paasche as one of them. Sorry you couldn't use it.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

If you have a Hobby Lobby nearby, then perhaps try them and their 40% off coupon as they carry a selection of Iwata and Paasche airbrushes.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you for all of these suggestions, guys...I have a lot to think about...and some money to save before I jump on this...but all the information you guys gave me is very valuable and I really appreciate it!!

Thanks

Ben


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Ben,
Just remember - it's not all about cost. Other things to consider:

1. What's the warranty? Customer Service?
2. Parts - where can you get them/are they readily available?
3. Accessories - Do you need them? Can you get them?
4. Feedback from others on the airbrush you choose.

Do your homework. Airbrushes are like cars; everyone has their favorite.

Good Luck!


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

veedubb67 said:


> Ben,
> Just remember - it's not all about cost. Other things to consider:
> 
> 1. What's the warranty? Customer Service?
> ...


Thank you so much, Rob! I appreciate the input. Like I said, I have some money to save up before I can buy a more expensive set-up...so I have some time to check around. 

Thanks again!

Ben


----------

